# Pup won't leave my older dog alone!



## nikkix5

I have a 12yr old collie x and a 18wk old basset i've had him since he was 9wks old, my problem is my basset won't leave my older dog alone.
When they are in the room together my pup constantly bites my older dog on his ears, swings about on his tail and basically behaves like a spoilt kid, at first i just left them to their own devices thinking they would soon sort the pecking order out, but to be honest my old dog hasn't got a dominant bone in his body.
My older dog has had enough on a couple of occasions and snacked at the pup but the pup still goes back for more and when my older dog snarls at him and shows his teeth the pup actually licks them. 
I've tried putting the pup out of the room but then you would think he's been murdered the noise he makes i've tried petting my older dog and pushing the pup away to ignore him i'm now at the stage where i feel i'm shouting leave all the time to the pup but worried that he'll lose trust in me if i shout at him all the time my older dog has resorted to staying upstairs all day because he knows the pup can't climb the stairs.
When i take them out together i have no bother older dog goes his way and pup tends to follow me, it's just in the house and it's like a mad house at tea-time. I almost forgot to add i've also tried giving them both a chew to keep them quite but once the pup gets bored of his he then cries and pesters my older dog for his. Has anyone got any resolutions on what to do as it's now driving me round the bend.


----------



## GillyR

LOL - i had to smile at the innocence - licking dogs teeth.

Sound normal to me to be honest, sounds like my pup and her dad....she tries it on with mom, but mom soon puts her in her place. Her dad will play more, when she gets too much he lets her know.

But, your dog is an older dog - so it maybe too much for him? could you maybe distract her from playing with him, and play with you ? when she nips too hard, give a loud squeek ?

With max (dad) when he needs a break he will jump up on the settee (pup cant reach as yet) has your dog got somewhere he can go, that she can not get too.


----------



## Matrix/Logan

When we still had Legend (14years old) and Logan was little we had a crate for Logan so that if he got too much for Legend we could put him in his crate in the lounge for some time out for everyone.

Also do you think the pup is getting enough stimulation in other ways, walks and training as that will tire him out so he would be less likely to bother your older dog.

Try doing some evening training, one to one with just you and the pup, it is amazing how quickly they crash out after they have used their heads/brains! LOL

Other than that it is really up to your older dog to teach little one some dog rules and manners, but obviously observe so that things don't take a turn for the worse.

X


----------



## Kinjilabs

Cant really advise you but can sympathise, I had the same problem with a Cocker pup I had last year, wouldnt leave my Goldie alone, and evevtually he turned on the pup(which is not like him) and knocked him into the side of the settee! nearly broke pups jaw, so I then decided to let the pup go, found out after that my Goldie was in pain with his back, so couldnt really blame him, Im at the point now where I wont get another pup till the inevitable happens


----------



## nikkix5

Thankyou everyone for the advice, i've tried all the above mentioned, my older dog used to jump on the sofa to get away but now the pup is nearly as big as him he can now reach him.
I've tried distraction by me playing with the pup but my older dog wants to play too, but with me and not the pup, so i can't win there either. As for exercise i only walk the basset two 15min walks aday because you can't over excercise them as it can damage their bones (something to do with the growth) until they are roughly a year old.
As for the crate he does have a crate to sleep in i've tried putting him in but he just howls the place down when he can here us in the next room and it worries me that he maynot want to sleep in his crate if he has any negative experiences in it, his crate is just to big to have in the same room as us.
I think me telling the pup to leave is working a little but when anyone visits i'm constantly shouting leave to the pup the old dog goes to the living room door to be out then i feel guilty because i feel he is been pushed out because he doesnt want to be in the same room as us.
I would say my old dog does sometimes enjoy it as he waggs his tail but when he has enough the pup still wants to play. 
Is it wrong for me to allow the old dog to leave the room, when it was his home in the first place? it just feels it should be the other way round.


----------



## jobate

Hi

I have had the exact same problem. I have a 6 month old Beagle and an 8 year old Lab. Like yours my lab would not let the beagle know that he was getting fed up and the beagle would nip at his ears, jump up on his back and just generally annoy him. So I was advised by a trainer to use a noise as soon as the pup startes annoying the older dog. So I filled up an empty bottle or can with gravel and kept them to hand. As soon as my pup started I would shake or drop the can so he was startled and he stopped what he was doing. I only had to do this for 2 days and its now completely stopped.

Hope this helps......we now have 2 very happy dogs!!!


----------



## Blitz

I had the same problem with the pup plaguing the older dog. To start off the old dog used to get very annoyed and once she snarled really fiercely - and the pup got hold of the snarly lip in her teeth to play with ! You have to laugh at them.
Anyway I totally ignored it and gradually it stopped though the old dog does growl at her if she gets too close when she is trying to sleep.


----------



## nikkix5

jobate said:


> Hi
> 
> I have had the exact same problem. I have a 6 month old Beagle and an 8 year old Lab. Like yours my lab would not let the beagle know that he was getting fed up and the beagle would nip at his ears, jump up on his back and just generally annoy him. So I was advised by a trainer to use a noise as soon as the pup startes annoying the older dog. So I filled up an empty bottle or can with gravel and kept them to hand. As soon as my pup started I would shake or drop the can so he was startled and he stopped what he was doing. I only had to do this for 2 days and its now completely stopped.
> 
> Hope this helps......we now have 2 very happy dogs!!!


Thanks, gonna try that got plenty of gravel in my garden lol.


----------

